

A link to tell people when you are awake (get your handle with a pull-request) - nicolagreco
https://github.com/nicola/isawake/blob/master/README.md

======
pcalessio
This is the easiest and nerdiest way of informing my girlfriend about my
timezone when i'm abroad.

------
vladk01
This is the first time ever I see github as a database

~~~
nicolagreco
We don't stream straight away from github. But yes, the idea is that the
database is made directly by the people contributing to it

------
davidbuniat
let it go viral! (add link below each page to create your own page)

~~~
nicolagreco
This is a good insight! Thanks

------
dottorblaster
Totally awesome.

~~~
nicolagreco
Thank you dottorblaster. The aim is to be "The (eventually) biggest
crowdsourced database of when people are awake"

------
nicolaballotta
Awesome!

~~~
nicolagreco
Thanks!

------
giorgiom
Love it!

------
cirpo
supercool!

